# Nafarelin and Puregon



## eileenh (Nov 24, 2003)

I've just started my first cycle of DIUI and am confused about the drugs and the timings. It was explained to us at the clinic but it was information overload and when I asked questions I felt like I was being really stupid or really annoying or both.
I started sniffing Nafarelin on the 9th June which was day 16 of my last period. AF is due tomorrow (but they are not that regular normally 28 - 35 days). BAseline scan 30th June and start injecting the day after for a week and then another scan.
My query is that if my AF comes tomorrow then the baseline scan will be on Day 8, I won't start injecting till Day 9 and the earliest that they will do IUI is day 17. Isn't this all too late? Also no-one else seems to be doing it like this.
Confused.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi EileenH

If you are not sure about anything I would phone the hospital. I'm sure they'll understand it was information overdrive last time. Don't feel stupid....it's in everyones interest that the timing is right so just tell them you want to double check. Hope you get some answers, Northern Lass


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Cos you are on the Naferilin, once you have AF your body won't move forward but be in a state of limbo until you start stims so don't worry if AF comes. It's a good sign and needed beofre you can start stims.

Sarah


----------

